# Amazon Prime Video won’t open



## Tom2320 (Jun 1, 2020)

I restarted the device several times, and it just hangs on the blue prime video start up screen.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Tom2320 said:


> I restarted the device several times, and it just hangs on the blue prime video start up screen.


Did you uninstall and reinstall it?

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a Tivo, its supposed to have problems. They are built for the tinkerer to work out the bugs and increase their knowledge.


----------



## Tom2320 (Jun 1, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Did you uninstall and reinstall it?
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


It doesnt let you uninstall Prime Video. There's only an option to uninstall Prime Video app updates. I had a micro-sd card attached via a micro usb-c adapter. When I ejected the micro-sd card, it let me sign in to Prime. When I plugged in the micro-sd card again, Prime Video is still opening. I'm not sure what caused this behavior.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

That's weird. I have a usb-c adapter to a flash drive with no Prime issues. Wonder how the microsd is different. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom2320 (Jun 1, 2020)

I’m not sure. Maybe because I wasn’t signed in to Prime, but I don’t know why that would affect it.


----------

